# The Nano Project Part II- Endurance



## Atticaz (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Yep, reliable.


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

Nice video..


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

That is why I love Beretta. I can't wait to get my large paws on one now. Thanks for the post Atticaz!:mrgreen:


----------



## tex70 (Apr 10, 2011)

Very impressive. Recoil seems manageable. May have to look at that one. Wish it came with that many mags.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

Wow! Cannot believe I missed a Nano test. I see this was done 10 years ago. Without a doubt this is the One gun I will never get rid of. (or the Pico). I now own two of each and bought another for my Son. My range Nano now is fast approaching 15,000 rds now and shoots like a sewing machine. I was shooting this gun often, at least 500 rds per week. I was really hoping to see how far I could take it, but stopped the the Shortage. I have done nothing to it but change recoil springs on a regular basis. Between the two over 20.000 rds. The gun is seriously buill like a tank, few parts (48). Solid and mild. Thanks for the post even if 10 years old. My son also has the APX Carry which is basically the same gun different grip. He prefers the new grip, I still prefer the straighter grip of the Nano. And of course the wonderful DAO very similar to he Kahr's I own.
PS I also prefer the Gallaway 20LB spring as opposed to the stock 18#. Bravo to Beretta! While I have planned to not get another Micro 9mm I will get a new Carry just because.
































One thing I like is the amount of real estate for the off hand.


----------

